# It's official, today is DN88 Day!



## nichec

Now, seriously, I have been sitting in front of my laptop, staring at this screen for like half an hour already, I can't decide if I should say something funny or cheesy or romantic...................

So, I am just going to say it as simple as I can,* HAPPY BIRTHDAY DN88*, I celebrate this day because, to me, the best part of these days, weeks, months and years we have, is you 

Some people say life itself is a gift, besides my sincere wish that you will wake up and find each every day of it worth living and fighting for, I am also hoping with all my heart that I can help you with anything your heart desires 

Alright, I suppose I already took care of the cheesy and romantic parts, after all, apart from the weight gaining and increasing wrinkles (and the inevitable process of losing hair and teeth), birthdays should have some other positive meanings 



*                     MAKE A WISH!* (Geez, you could at least leave me a piece of cake .....What did I just say about the weight gaining?  Oh, never mind, your saliva is everywhere anyway )


----------



## cfu507

Ammmm… what can I wish to someone who has everything
(A beautiful girlfriend who loves him very much )….​ 
Wishing you another year of happiness, good health and prosperity!​ 
Happy Birthday DN88!​


----------



## Trisia

Haven't seen you in the EO for quite some time, *dn88*, what's this, were you too busy baking your birthday cake? Make it three layers please, and lots of chocolate.

And no more excuses from now on. Your English is great and we miss you there. Don't wait till you're too old to type 
(and remember those poor neurons that die daily... )

But you can definitely take this one day off.. or maybe stick around in the forums and celebrate with us - in any case, have a *happy, happy, happy birthday*, filled with joy and loads of *♥*. Oh, and *candy*. 

Warmest wishes (I would've said "hugs"... but I'll let someone else take care of that )
Trisia


----------



## mimi2

*Hello dn88. *
*Happy birthday to you!*
*Wszystkiego naj z okazji urodzin! *
*Nguyen.*


----------



## bibliolept

DN88!

From one aging near-fossil to another, *HAPPY BIRTHDAY!*

Enjoy your cake... even the taste buds start to go south as you age... cake and champagne and candy don't taste the same.

So cheers, pal. Go out and party--or better yet, stay in and enjoy your loved ones.


----------



## AngelEyes

*Happy Birthday, dn88!!!*

*Okay.*
*I'm ready .*

*Let's all gather around him **and light the candles.*
*We'll sing Happy Birthday and then*
* get to the good part!!!*

*May I say I think it's about time you started to post around here again, *
*Birthday Boy.*

*For now...you're off the hook.*
*Have a wonderful day on this: *
*the beginning of your very own personal New Year.*

_...now make a wish...and blow!_
__ 
*AngelEyes*​


----------



## Flaminius

*Happy Birthday, dn88!!!*

I would love to see your posts in EO.  Won't you give a thought to this small exercise after a plentiful serving of the birthday cake?  

I hope you have started a new year in your life with happiness and smile.

By the way, I'm wondering how I can get to the official celebration venue?  Ah, don't worry about my plate and fork.  I'll bring my extra large set. ;-)


----------



## dn88

Thanks to all of you, this is a wonderful birthday gift 

* nichec: *Thank you so much for starting this thread for me, my baby, you really touched my heart  And I believe you know what my wish is 

* cfu507:* Sadly our paths in the forums hardly ever cross, the happier I am to see your wishes here  Thanks!

*Trisia: *Baking a cake? Nope, I'm not that talented xP Don't miss me too much, I am here, even though I'm not posting  Thanks for your wishes.

* mimi2:* I didn't know that you speak Polish  What a nice surprise, thank you 

* bibliolept:* Yep, I've almost turned into a fossil by now... Guess it's not all that good to be so old, but THANK YOU!!! - _said with a trembling voice_ 

*AngelEyes: *You've always been so nice to me, I am grateful for that, and I hope the wish I made will come true one day 

*Flaminius: *I am surprised that you dropped by! Thought you had forgotten about my existence... And yes, please bring your set with you, there's an extra large birthday cake waiting for you ;D

 Oh, I've just run out of smileys...........

As you can easily conclude, I am already too old to post here, everytime I try to write something, there are at least two other members that managed to post before me. xD
I miss the old times too, I used to be faster, maybe I had more time, maybe, maybe.... maybe I was younger ;D
But I can say I am still a proud member of the WR community, it's such a great place with lots of people so nice, and that will always keep me coming back here :>

_*THANK YOU!!!*_


----------



## kenny4528

I'm sending my best wishes to you for your birthday from Taiwan, though it's late, dn88, hoping you can feel that~


----------



## ewie

Oops, I'm even later than Kenny ~ Happy Belated Birthday, DN


----------



## ewie

Oops, I'm even later than Kenny ~ Happy Belated Birthday Belated Happy Birthday, DN


----------



## Thomas1

Well, I guess I am the last one to join the party...
Happy birthday, DN. 

Tom


----------



## dn88

Of course it's not too late!!! 
*
kenny*, it's a sheer pleasure to have you here with us in the forums, thank you for your warm wishes 

Thank you too, *ewie*, I'm counting on your help when I finally open a thread in EO again 

*Thomas*, bardzo dziękuję za życzenia, i powinienem nadrobić  trochę zaległości również w SL 

THANK YOU ALL ONCE AGAIN!!!


----------



## audiolaik

Hello,
I would like to wish you all the best, dn88!!!

It would appear that Thomas1 was last but one to join the party!

Greetings from rainy Bydgoszcz!!!


Audiolaik​


----------



## dn88

*Audiolaik*, thank you!!! It's all so heartwarming  Looking forward to meeting you here many many times in the future


----------



## dn88

This time has passed
I may wonder now
What I have done, what you have done
My heart enchanted, trapped in your hands
Showed me the way I should not have gone
My joy and despair pierced by the arrow of dread
Led me through the depths of eternity
Used to hope for better days, but there is no tomorrow at all
Used to see you happy and in love, but there is no happiness no more
Used to cry, used to laugh, used to live, no more, anymore

The days just drag, the nights just pass
Festering wounds make my soul wither
Those stars in the sky glitter until they turn red
This blood is dripping like a gentle breeze
Over the horizon of shattered dreams

Today is left, gone is Forever
Everything turns into Nothing
Love is devoured by burning Hatred
Always is pushed aside by Never 

Though my mind is blank
I strive to find the next day
Hope springs eternal
Hope hurts forever
Hope is the mother of fools
There is no hope whatsoever
There is just pain
There is just rain
There are just tears
There are just fears
There is a new day

Wake up from one nightmare to face another nightmare
Do you really want it
You do, you know this is real
And you will not help it

I thought you felt the same, my soulmate
I did
Where is that happiness, where that joy we had
Or is love really so fleeting
Or is it life that breaks our chains
Or are we so reckless
Or are you
Or am I

Feelings disappear and set a new start
Though the world has torn us apart
You will always stay in my heart

My feelings will not

*d 
n
8
8*
​


----------

